# New Tank... Need some ideas



## Torpedo (Jan 23, 2006)

Well... in a few weeks im picking up a 50g tank to put my Jacks in. Im going to get a pair of Blues for the 30 and last night i came across a deal i couldnt turn down so now i have a 38g tall tank that i have no idea what to put in it. 

I was thinking of maybe a more colorful tank, but i really like the more aggressive American Cichlids. i may wind up putting the Blues in the 38 and finding something smaller for the 30 (probably the best idea). 

So give me your ideas. Im stumped.


----------



## Torpedo (Jan 23, 2006)

wow... not exactly the mad rush of responses that i was hoping to get.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

i would put the blues in the larger tank, and go with some convicts or something small for the other, (maybe get some shell dwellers, really cool guys)


----------



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

if you are wanting more color I would say possibly start an african tank? Just a suggestion


----------



## Matt_1313 (Feb 2, 2006)

I would definately say but the blues in the 38, as long as you dont need a bigger tank for anything else right now..If you want a colorful tank you could maybe put a firemouth and a small school of barbs in the 30 gallon...just an idea...


----------



## Cosidius (Jan 21, 2006)

just go african with the 38....


----------



## Torpedo (Jan 23, 2006)

well... gotta put a hold on the plans. i found the 38 on Craigslist and i contacted the seller. after several emails on thursday, i told her i wanted it and asked her when i could come pick it up. she said she was busy until the weekend so i said i would come get it Sunday... she agreed and said she would hold it for me. Sunday at noon i give her a call and she tells me "I sold it yesterday"

Now, am i wrong to hate this woman now?? If she wanted to sell it so quick, she shouldve took my offer to come get it Thursday. If she didnt want to hold it, she shouldnt have told me she would. 

So anyway, its water under the bridge now, but now i have the bug for another tank. hopefully ill find another deal.


----------

